# Need help with ID



## Joseph0721 (Feb 14, 2015)

I am new to cichlids and was wandering if anyone could help ID these guys. The tank at the store said assorted. Our blue crayfish got ahold of the orange one and messed up its fins but they are grown back now.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

1. Possibly a female astatotilapia latifasciata
2. PS. Acei
3. O.b. peacock
4. Maybe met. Callianos
5. Albino dragon blood peacock


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Unsure about number 1 but agree with the rest.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

#4 looks like it has a dark line on the edge of the dorsal fin. If so, it is probably a young Pseudotropheus socolofi.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree with James on 2-5...and #1 look to me like a female Astatotilapia latifasciata. Look under Victoria Basin cichlids in the species profiles and see if you agree.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. does make think Astatotilapia latifasciata, though not a very good example. Maybe another picture might help.

4. I agree, does look more like a Socolofi, or at least part Socolofi


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

My Petsmart has Milomo Cichlids that look fairly close with the #1 image above. However I am a newbie and don't know exactly what to look for other then patterns. All the Milomo's at my Petsmart store usually have "HI" in there patterns. I purchased one a month or so ago and it didn't do well for some reason, belly up in 2 days, had to return its corpse back for exchange  Mine looked close to what yours looks like, it was about 1.8inches though, very small when purchased. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_milomo.php


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Here is an image of the little Milomo I had:










Your guys head seems more rounded though and the lips don't look the same.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I was thinking Milomo, too, at first, but the barring looks closer to A. latifasciata. The fish in question appears to be missing the color on the fins typical of Milomos, though the picture is a little blurry.


----------

